# Guide Box Idea



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

So I'm going to build a "guide box" style fuel box in the Hobie. Plan to use it as the base for a Tempress seat as well as hold a 12 gallon moeller gas tank. I know some of y'all will tell me to put one in the deck and eventually I might but for now, no!

Going to build it out of plywood, leaning towards 3/8" but open to suggestions. A lid over the lower portion/tank will have the tempress seat bolted on and the lid will be 1" thick. Typical hinges and metal latches will be used. This would hold a 12 gallon, below decks tank outfitted with a fill & vent in the taller portion of the box. Also have a Fishmaster grab bar to mount behind the box. All lines will be run under the floor coming out through the existing rigging tube in the starboard hump.
















And yes Royce, I'm working on the hatch too!


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

How about adding a toekick?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Good idea. Any thoughts on height?


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Here is the coffin from my build. The toekick is 3" tall and 2" wide


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn Luke, that coffin box looks sweet! 

If I ever have a skiff built I'm def. gonna add a coffin/guide box. It would be really cool to incorporate a small shrimp or crustacean well into the box.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> It would be really cool to incorporate a small shrimp or crustacean well into the box.


The front of mine is a small livewell and the back is a small cooler. 

Gramps, could you add some length to incorporate some storage or livewell? Put a divider in between the tank and the front to separate for storage?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks great LW! What materials did you use? Is there something your Osprey build thread?

I need to mock up something in cardboard to figure out the length. A little longer for some storage would be nice but don't want to make it obscenely long.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Mine is made from 3/4 Okume and plumbed under the deck. 
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/build-thread-osprey-18-flats-skiff.17438/page-15


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Gramps,

LW's is great and would look good in your boat. Ankona has one very similar as your drawing

As for wood, 3/8" would be plenty strong especially if you put a layer of glas on each side.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah I'm leaning towards the 3/8 with 1208 biax inside and out. Build it like a S&G boat, a SOB! Having the box fail and the passenger eat it, well, that'll be the end of my boating life. I fall out of the boat and the wife thinks it is funny, she falls and it will all be over!

Gentle DN, Ankona is a bit of a 4 letter word around me


----------

